# Bold headings / New posts



## Judy (Aug 25, 2005)

The bold headings that indicate new postings since my previous visit are very helpful.  But often they aren't accurate.  If I rely on them, I tend to miss things.  What determines which titles will appear in bold?  How long do I have to get through the bulletin boards before the system changes the bolds to regular font?
If I'm interrupted while reading, or can't get all the way through all of the boards in one session, I find that most of the bolds have changed to regular font by the time I come back. Is there anyway to avoid that?


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 25, 2005)

I *think* messages are indicated as "new" if they are new _since your previous logon_.    If you logoff without reading all that is there, the ones that were already there prior to that logon will no longer be shown as "new" when you come back the next time.


----------



## TTom (Aug 25, 2005)

I agree with Doug, but with one caveat.  

If a thread has a new addition subsequent to when you last logged in, it will, once again, appear as "new".  

So far as I am aware, the only way to avoid "losing threads" is not to log off the board until you are done, i.e., use the "Back" button.  I haven't tried that after leaving the site/page for a while.

Tom


----------



## bigrick (Aug 27, 2005)

Sometimes when it takes me a few minutes to write a reply and then finally submit my post.  Often when I see the full bbs again (in that same logon session) all the bold is gone and my last visit info in the upper right corner has changed as if I just logged in.  I didn't log off.  I was just writing a post.

What I do now to work around this is manually record (on paper!) the last visit info when I logon.  Then if this info changes during my session I have my paper record to refer to so I don't miss the threads I'm trying to follow.  

This change of last visit info then destroys my chance of using the 'new posts' button.  When I use this button I record on paper again the links I where I want to respond.  After viewing all the threads I go back and respond.  If I respond while in the 'new post' list I chance losing the list because the last visit info may change on me.  Once it does the new post list changes.


----------



## bigrick (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey I think I found our answer in another thread.  Look at Makai Guy's post (second from the top).  The 15 minute window probably applies here.  You can log on, write a longer than 15 minute post or look away for more than that time period, and then return with your last visit info updated and *all your bold lost*.  

Either I have to learn to type faster, have less to say, or think faster, or ...   

Thanks Doug for that info.


----------



## Judy (Aug 28, 2005)

OK.  15 minutes.  I'll have to learn to type faster.  Maybe I can keep the bolds from disappearing while I'm working my way through the BBS.
But I wonder how to stop people from posting on a board that I've already read while I'm reading other boards?  It seems that those posts will not be highlighted the next time I log on.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 28, 2005)

Judy said:
			
		

> OK.  15 minutes.  I'll have to learn to type faster.  Maybe I can keep the bolds from disappearing while I'm working my way through the BBS.
> But I wonder how to stop people from posting on a board that I've already read while I'm reading other boards?  It seems that those posts will not be highlighted the next time I log on.



Judy, I'm not sure the 15 minute stuff is correct.  When I return to a forum, new posts entered during that session will show up, and be marked as new.  But then it would be a rare session where I didn't do SOMETHING for 15 minutes in one window/tab or another.

I suspect it may have something to do with the settings in your browser for accepting cookies.  There are some niceties such as tracking new posts that can only be done at your end, via cookies sent from the board to your system.


----------



## Judy (Aug 29, 2005)

That's a bit over my head.  Maybe I can figure it out    But at least now I have a clue that the disappearing bold problem might be solved.


----------



## Born2Travel (Sep 3, 2005)

*Bold headings disappearing*

I have the same problem but this is new in about the last month.  Sometimes it takes me more than 15min to get through the forum and then it "acts" as if I've logged out and logged back in  - which I haven't...  I'd really like the bold headings to stay until I really log out.


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 12, 2005)

I have the same problem.  I don't think it's related to cookies -- I think the session times out after X minutes.  If there's a way to increase X, it would be great.  My X would be at least 30 minutes ... that should allow me to resolve the crisis of the moment!  I generally know the approximate time that I last signed in, but I hate losing the "read first unread" feature.


----------



## Elli (Sep 14, 2005)

jerseygirl said:
			
		

> I have the same problem.  I don't think it's related to cookies -- I think the session times out after X minutes.  If there's a way to increase X, it would be great.  My X would be at least 30 minutes ... that should allow me to resolve the crisis of the moment!  I generally know the approximate time that I last signed in, but I hate losing the "read first unread" feature.


I agree, "First Unread" feature is one of the nicests features of the new BBS.  Would be great if it wouldn't time out so quickly, as it is so much faster getting through the various threads.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Sep 19, 2005)

OK, so I'm a bit slow catching on to some of the new BBS features, but for the most part no complaints.

I will say that I did like the feature of the old BBS that left posts in bold font (or changed colour or whatever it did back then) since your last log on by bbs, rather than just to TUG.  I visited some boards more frequently than others so this was a big help for me.

Also, I miss the feature that underlined (again, or changed colour - do I have a short memory or what?!) specific topics that you yourself had previously posted to.

Perhaps the new BBS does have these features and I just haven't figured out my settings or something.  If so, would someone please advise?

Thanks!

LeAnn


----------



## Born2Travel (Sep 22, 2005)

*Me too - time out is too quick - or I'm too slow*



			
				jerseygirl said:
			
		

> I have the same problem. I don't think it's related to cookies -- I think the session times out after X minutes. If there's a way to increase X, it would be great. My X would be at least 30 minutes ... that should allow me to resolve the crisis of the moment! I generally know the approximate time that I last signed in, but I hate losing the "read first unread" feature.


 
I get lost half way through - when I "time out" because it takes me too long to read some of the posts... then I don't know which I haven't read on the rest of the forum.  I would love it if the time out period were lengthened.


----------

